# New TT owner from Co Durham



## mr_long (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello 
I've been signed up on here for a while but thought I'd post up some details of my new car.
Bought it locally just before Christmas. At the moment its got no tax or test so I've just been doing a few jobs that I can.
Heres some pictures from the ad manage myself like oil & filter, plugs etc.






It had a phone holder in it but part of it was missing so I've removed what I can.
I prefer the standard look so have managed to get a new rear bumper and more recently some standard side skirts (no pics of those) so the Rieger kit has been removed and is up for sale





There are quite a few bits and pieces missing at the moment so that plan is to get it back on the road and collect things/ tidy it up along the way.
Thanks for looking

Chris


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Tidy looking TT mate.

Which part of Durham are you in? I'm in bishop auckland myself.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  we are having a TTOC meet at the OK Diner on the A 19 tonight starts as 7:30 have a pop along


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mr_long (Jan 11, 2010)

Callum-TT said:


> Tidy looking TT mate.
> Which part of Durham are you in? I'm in bishop auckland myself.
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm from Hunwick so real close to Bishop.

I would have a had a look to the meet but I'm busy tonight + the car is off the road so would feel daft turning up in the old A3


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mr_long said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Tidy looking TT mate.
> ...


A3. No problem I will be in an Golf :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along, great looking car, esp for its age!


----------

